# Messages fantômes dans Apple Mail



## Amidala (24 Novembre 2008)

BONsoir à tous.

J'ai un problème étrange.
Grâce à IMAP, j'ai pu transférer tous mes mails du temps d'Outlook sur le Apple Mail de mon MacBook tout neuf.
J'ai mis tous ces mails dans des dossiers "sur mon Mac".
J'ai ensuite viré le compte IMAP, inutile.
J'ai ensuite consciencieusement vidé les corbeilles...
MAIS ne voilà-t-il pas que Mail m'affiche, aussi bien dans les recherches que dans les dossiers intelligents, 3 fois chaque mail : une fois le "vrai" mail + deux fois le même mail mais en "fantôme", c'est à dire que les deux autres mails sont rigoureusement vides et que Mail n'affiche rien dans la colonne "BAL"...
Je vous ai fait une petite photo : http://andrestern.online.fr/mail.jpg

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
C'est terriblement agaçant, car il annonce 3 messages non lus dans un dossier intelligent alors qu'il n'y en a qu'un...
Et puis cela m'agace de ne ni trouver, ni comprendre...

Merci de vos aides 
Cordialement,
Amidala


----------



## al1pro (24 Novembre 2008)

Je suis pas sûr, mais à essayer :

Clic pour sélectionner la BAL imap dans la section Boites aux lettres de Mail.
Puis dans le menu : BAL -> Reconstruire

Sinon, je ne serais pas surpris que le fait d'avoir viré le compte IMAP ne soit pas étranger à ton problème...
Recrées-le, puis lis les "non lus" etc, et reconstruction


----------



## Amidala (25 Novembre 2008)

BONsoir al1pro

Effectivement, une fois le compte IMAP reconfiguré et les BAL reconstruites, les messages en triple ont retrouvé leur emplacement et sont visibles... oui mais donc, ils sont en triple. Comment faire à présent pour supprimer le compte IMAP et les BAL correspondantes sans que se reproduise le même problème ??

Tout cela est bien mystérieux pour moi actuellement...
Qu'en dis-tu ?

Cordialement et MERCI,
Amidala


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

le imap dans Mail est un peu à part surtout concernant les occurences
 la recherche ne liste pas les messages mais les occurences
Ainsi selon les organisations  dans Mail ( bal intelligentes , tags )   + bal en ligne tu as plusieurs fois le message en résultat
( un peu comme les alias de track dans  playlists itunes)
concretement il n'est là qu'une fois

certains imap sont malins 
 exemple gmail a une option qui permet de ne PAS indexer dans le logiciel ( ici Mail) certaines BAL


----------



## Amidala (25 Novembre 2008)

BONjour pascalformac, et merci.

Ce que tu dis, je l'ai bien compris. Mon problème c'est que je souhaite supprimer et le compte IMAP, et les BAL correspondantes... et qu'apparemment, quand je le fais en cliquant simplement sur "supprimer", il montre encore les messages, fantômes comme le montre ma photo dans le premier post...

Al1pro m'ayant aidé à cerner ce problème, je cherche maintenant à résoudre celui de la suppression sans "scories"...

Cordialement,
Amidala


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

minute 
je sens le petit piege 

( j'avais pas été voir le cliché)

je vois ca:







ces comptes imap 

ce serait pas du windaube live  par hasard?


----------



## Amidala (25 Novembre 2008)

BONjour !

NON NON , c'est du Gmail, là tu vois que MSN, parce que certains contacts d'entreprise passent par là 

Cordialement,
Amidala


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

dis tu sais que l'imap ne charge pas les messages en dur mais c'est dans les caches ( de mail)?

aussi je me demande si tu n'aurais pas tout simplement oublier de...fermer Mail 
voire carrément redemarrer la session


----------



## Amidala (25 Novembre 2008)

Non hélas...
J'ai autant fermé Mail que redémarré l'ordinateur... ma première idée, je suis un ancien de Windows

Perplexe...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

on va prendre le truc à l'envers après une petite mise à plat parce que ca commence à etre confus

* dans ce mail sur cette session

Qu'y a til comme comptes
- ACTIFS 
- désactivés ou en voie de


Parce que une facon très simple de procéder c'est de deplacer tout 
refaire les comptes qui doivent rester 
(plist neuf , caches vides ,dossier Mail  vide)

et importer les archives de ces comptes là
terminé


----------



## Amidala (25 Novembre 2008)

Merci de consacrer du temps à mon problème !

Etat actuel :
Il y a 10 comptes actifs POP à conserver (avec leur boîtes de réception respectives à conserver dans l'état actuel)
Un compte IMAP Gmail qui m'a uniquement servi à récupérer mes nombreux dossiers et sous dossier Outlook.
J'ai, depuis, redistribué le contenu de ces dossiers dans :
1) les boîtes de réceptions adhoc pour certains non lus en cours de traitement
2) des dossiers "sur mon mac" (tu les vois bien sur l'image, un gros dossiers "Outlook")

Si je ne me trompe, ces mails sont maintenant stockés en dur...

Ceci fait, n'utilisant pas Gmail, et sa boîte encombrante et devenue inutile provoquant logiquement de multiple occurrences, j'ai tout simplement souhaité supprimer ce compte (et tous ses contenus)

C'est là qu'est apparu le problème des mails "fantômes"...

Avant de tout archiver et réinstaller (avec, je crains, d'innombrables doublons, puisque les boîtes archivées contiendront des messages qu'il récupérera à nouveau sur les serveurs ?) je me demandais s'il n'existe pas une manière de supprimer le compte IMAP et les caches, puisque caches tu nommes ?

En fait, je vais me fier à tes conseils.

Avec reconnaissance,
Amidala


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

hmm 10 comptes pop et 1 imap

juste une question comme ca 
comment as tu supprimé l'imap dans Mail

( c'est pas hyper clair)


----------



## Amidala (25 Novembre 2008)

Mail > Préférences > Comptes > "-" puis il m'a demandé si je veux tout supprimer (compte, boîtes etc.) et j'ai cliqué sur oui 
Pas bon ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

si
 mais on a vu tellement de manips "persos"

Autre combine
Mail fermé
dans le Mail local (biblio   de ta session) 
tu vas deplacer hors de leur emplacement ( sur le bureau par exemple)
- un fichier qui s'appelle envelope index
- les caches Mail

rouvrir Mail
et immediatement retenter preferences comptes /-

refermer Mail
rouvrir


----------



## Amidala (25 Novembre 2008)

OK, je tente...
Comment je reconnais les caches, ou qu'appelle-t-on ainsi (pardon, mais je tâche d'éviter les impro ) et dois-je le faire pour toutes les BAL ou seulement celle IMAP ,

MERCI en tout cas du fond du coeur


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

Alala 
envelope index il est dans un des dossiers Mail de ta biblio
( je n'ai pas leopard sous les yeux)

les caches
Maison/Bibliotheque//Caches/Mail/'

*mais AVANT ca*


une suppression pref compte/- entraine VRAIMENT la suppression en temps normal
( c'est même inquietant tellement c'est "trop facile" et on a du aider trop de gens qui supprimerent en un clic ...tout un compte)


 c'est se demander si ta plist de mail n'est pas corrompue ou..... si ton *OS* est vraiment au top!

tu as fait ta derniere maj quand?
et ta derniere verification des autorisations?

ca vaudrait le coup d'installer la combo update 10.5.5 et de refaire une verif des autorisations


*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

* Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)

*réparation verificaton du volume
 ( via utiltaire disque du support)


* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites
Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

------
edit 
tu as bien leopard non?


----------



## Amidala (25 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour tout 
MacBook tout neuf (5 jours )
Leopard 10.5.5 installé
Autorisations réparées dès après...
et réparées lorsque j'ai vu les mails fantômes...


J'essaie ce que tu proposes 
Je te tiens au courant...

A tout de suite,
MERCI
Amidala


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

hmm 
très très curieux
soit Mail est paumé ( fichier plist  pas au top par exemple)
soit c'est l'OS




perso je trouve souvent plus simple de remettre au propre ( avec fichiers neufs)  en quelques minutes  que passer des heures à chercher le truc qui foire

mais chacun ses strategies


----------



## Amidala (25 Novembre 2008)

Voilà...
Après un second effacement du fichier "envelope", il ne montre plus les fantômes...
Il a juste un peu chaos-ifié quelques dates sur quelques messages.

J'aurais bien tout remis à plat comme tu le proposes, mais la crainte de 100 x 10 messages doublons m'a fait reculer...

Ou me trompai-je ?

Merci en tout cas !!!

Cordialement,
Amidala


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

tu te "_trompaije_"

quand c'est fait correctement tout  baigne
un peu comme quand tu ranges ton placard  de vetements pour réparer une etagere bancale , t'enleves tout ( deplacement des fichiers) , tu répares ( refaire la plist)  puis remets bien en pile( import des archives)


----------



## Amidala (25 Novembre 2008)

Dis ?
J'abuse jusqu'au bout ?
Tu nous dirais comment procéder à l'idéal ?
Mon seul souci, je le répète, c'est que si j'archive des boîtes de réception qui contiennent des messages anciens et des messages récents, je pense que Mail ne verra pas que les messages récents, encore présent sur le  serveur, ont déjà été downloadés... du coup, ça crée 100 doublons par boîtes, et j'en ai dix...
Ou me trompai-je là aussi ?

Bref, en tout cas merci, pour le passé et l'avenir - et tout ce que tu fais ici.
Cordialement,
Amidala


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

je vais être obligé de te faire un prix sur l'abonnement _trompaije


_en plus ce n'est qu'une affaire de bon sens et de logique

1-nettoyage de fichiers Mac ( ici mail) c'est sur le mac que ca se passe
ca n'a rien à voir avec les serveurs
( enfin peut etre que si,  si tu es maitre d'hotel ou chef de rang)

2-besoin d'une explication ?
si tu prends un dossier Mail ( Mail fermé à heure T)

et aprés refonte -recreation des comptes
 tu importes les données de ce dossier Mail ( qui contient ce qui'il a jusqu'à temps T)
ben tu auras dans Mail tes données au temps T
et ensuite à à T+1 , Mail continue sa vie 
comme si tu avais fermé-rouvert Mail


----------



## Amidala (25 Novembre 2008)

OK OK alors...
Sur d'autres systèmes (...) chaque changement sur le contenu des dossiers réinitialise l'horloge de synchronisation et il re-downloade tout ce qui se trouve encore sur le serveur...
Que veux-tu, il y a des chats échaudés par d'autres eaux chaudes et qui sont encore craintif ici 

Je tâcherai de ne plus me trompaije 

Merci mille fois,
Amidala

Procédure par toi recommandée : archiver toutes les boîtes, puis vidanger (par suppression de tout "mail" dans la bibliothèque ?), puis réinstaller les comptes à la main (ou les sauvegardes-tu aussi ?) puis importation des boîtes archivées et basta ? Si oui, effectivement, c'est rapide, propre et efficace


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

la procédure par moi recommandée c'est 

1- de ne pas te prendre le chou 
puisque ca marche

2- de suivre la doc apple qui en parle déjà ( ah oui  car c'est courant d'archiver ses emails et de les refaire ou de les mettre sur une autre machine)

3- voir les sujets là dessus
( et c'est très simple à faire, et l'import  c'est même prévu DANS Mail, il suffit de pointer le DOSSIER Mail d'archives et tu retrouves tout y compris tes bal persos)

4- ne pas suivre la méthode décrite en fin de 23 
( pas claire)


----------



## Amidala (25 Novembre 2008)

vi, pour cette fois, c'est sûr, je ne touche plus à rien 
Et la prochaine fois, je fais tout comme tu dis...
D'ici là, j'aurai certainement une plus grande habitude, une plus grande confiance et j'irai moins à la demieveuglette 

Merci mille fois !
Cordialement,
Amidala


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

la demie veuglette c'est une bête nuisible
( quasi aussi vache que la veuglette)

 car on croit bien faire et boom , on s'apercoit , trop tard , qu'on a été dans le mur

comme tu sembles débuter 

cinéma et lectures

Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple (tous beaux tout neufs)
pour leopard mais même principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
tutos Apple des bases  (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/

bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html

autres tutos vidéos
http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------



## Amidala (26 Novembre 2008)

BONjour toi,

et merci mille fois pour toutes ces recommandation.
Je suis effectivement semi-débutant sur Mac, juste une année intensive après 20 ans de Windows...

Du coup, j'ai une dernière question à te poser, et si tu préfères, je te la poserai ailleurs, car elle n'est pas liée au sujet de ce fil...

J'ai un iMac 24' qui marche assez mal (latences terribles, écran avec des zones sombres etc.)
Avant de contacter le SAV, je voudrais réinstaller le système. Se pose à moi (et donc à toi ) une question spécifique en l'occurrence mais général dans l'avenir... pour retrouver le "même" système (applications, personnalisations, mots de passes etc.) faut-il mieux utiliser "archiver et réinstaller" ou réinstaller puis Time Machine ?

En tout cas, bien placé dans la hierarchie d'autres Forums, je sais outre mesure aprécier ce que tu fais ici.

Bien cordialement,
Amidala


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2008)

faudrait en causer ailleurs 
mais une evidence l'important est de reinstaller ( encore que)

et ne pas oublier que TM est un retour arriere ( d'où le nom subtil de l'outil) 
donc si ces archives ont des elements OS nazes ils seront repris
(encore que ca dépend de ce que tu reprends)
mais je sens le windozien ( qui a l'habitude de faire compliqué ) , je suis sur que tu vas fouiller les options les plus alambiquées d'abord :rateau:

ce que moi je ferai
c'est  ce l'assistance pré-SAV  te le demandera de toutes facons
1- Apple hardware Test

2- les tests et resets divers ( pmu pram)  autre utilisateur etc etc etc

il y a divers fils qui detaillent par machines et OS


----------



## Amidala (26 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse !

En bref, TM pour changer de machine (changement d'ordinateur)
Et Archiver Réinstaller pour renouveler l'OS sur la même machine et retrouver son système ?

Allez, c'était ma dernière question...

Amicalement,
Amidala


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2008)

non plus

va fouiller les sujets TM


----------

